# Blau-Weiß statt Schwarz-Weiß



## Gayson (1. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte ein schwarz-weiß Bild einfach nur in ein blau-weiß Bild umwandeln, d.h. alle schwarzstufen sollen in Stufen eines Blautons erscheinen.
Hab zwar schon ein bisschen ausprobiert, aber nirgendwo dies rausgefunden.
Geht das überhaupt so einfach?
(Hab mich heut inner Schule zum ersten Mal damit beschäftigt, also bitte entschuldigt, falls diese Frage zu einfach ist)
Mfg
Gayson


----------



## PHAT JAY (1. März 2004)

Moin !

Probier es doch mal über:

Bild -> Einstellungen ->  Farbton/Sättigung

Ein Häkchen bei  "Färben" setzen und den obersten Regler ("Farbton")
verschieben, bis das Bild "blau" wird.
Mit den unteren beiden Reglern noch ein wenige ausprobieren bis das 
Ergebnis stimmt.

Zumindest würde ich das so machen und vielleicht gibt es ja auch 
eine andere, bessere Lösung 

MfG

PJ 

PS: Poste mal bitte ein Beispiel. Falls Du eins hast


----------



## Hercules (1. März 2004)

Entweder gehst du über die Option Duplex-Druck, oder Du rechnest dein SW Bild wieder in RGB bzw CMYK um und legst eine Ebene in dem gewünschten Blau drüber und diese Ebene setzt du dann auf Negativ Multiplizieren (Additive Farbmischung).

grüßle


----------



## Gayson (1. März 2004)

Ich glaub, das müsste das richtige sein.
Nur wie kann ich eine Farbe in hexdezimaler Schreibweise dort  eingeben (oder wie wandle ich eine solche in die dort verwendete um)?
In meinem Fall soll das Bild nämlich statt schwarz die Farbe #395D7B erhalten...


----------



## Isac (2. März 2004)

Haste wohl nicht richtig hingeguckt

Ist aber ganz einfach, Wenn du es mit der  Duplex-Methode machst, erscheint ein Fenster, wo die Standardfarbe schwarz ist. Klicke nun auf das schwarze Kästen und ein neues Fenster önnet sich. Nun kannst du dein Hex-Wert in das dafür vorgesehende Kästchen  eintragen. 
Ein Name für deine "Sonderfarbe" noch eingeben und auf O.K. drücken. Danach sehen, staunen und erfreuen


----------



## Gayson (2. März 2004)

Hm, irgendwie hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, was du meinst.
Ich hab unter Bild --> Modus Duplex zwar gefunden, lässt sich aber nicht auswählen.
Bitte erklär mal ganz kurz die Schritte...
Very much thx 
Gayson


----------



## Senfdose (2. März 2004)

oder noch eine Lösung  Bild / Einstellungen/ Verlaufsumsetzung!

ein wenig rumspielen man kan damit ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen!


----------



## Senfdose (2. März 2004)

und noch was schnell zu Duplex!


So konvertieren Sie Bilder in Duplex

Konvertieren Sie das Bild in den Graustufenmodus, indem Sie "Bild" > "Modus" > "Graustufen" wählen. Nur 8-Bit-Graustufenbilder können in Duplexbilder umgewandelt werden. 
Wählen Sie "Bild" > "Modus" > "Duplex".
Aktivieren Sie im Dialogfeld "Duplex-Optionen" die Option "Vorschau", um sich die Auswirkungen der Duplexeinstellungen auf das Bild anzusehen.
Wählen Sie unter "Bildart" eine der Optionen "1 Sonderfarbe", "Duplex", "Triplex" oder "Quadruplex". 
Zum Auswählen der Druckfarben klicken Sie auf das entsprechende Farbfeld. Wählen Sie mit dem Farbwähler oder im Dialogfeld "Eigene Farben" eine Druckfarbe aus


Zitat Ps hilfe!


----------

